# Katzenberger kauft ihrer Schwester neue Brüste



## Mandalorianer (3 Nov. 2010)

*Dani will Jenny den Wunsch erfüllen
Katzenberger kauft ihrer Schwester neue Brüste*​

Daniela Katzenberger (24) nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund, aber gerade das macht sie ja so sympathisch. Denn es gibt nicht viele TV-Sternchen, die so offen über ihre gemachten Brüste sprechen, wie unsere Lieblingsauswanderin. Und offenbar steckt diese Unbekümmertheit auch ihre anderen Familienmitglieder an, denn nun will auch Danis kleine Schwester Jenny (18) eine Brust-OP haben – und keine Geringere als die Katze will ihr diesen Traum erfüllen!

Ganz locker und ungeniert spricht Jenny im Interview mit der Bild über ihre derzeitige Körbchengröße: „Ich habe genauso kleine Brüste wie meine Schwester früher. 75 A. Aber Dani hat versprochen, dass sie mir zum 21. Geburtstag ein paar größere Brüste schenkt. Manche kriegen ein Auto zum Geburtstag, ich kriege Hupen.“ Daniela hatte vor ihrer OP so einige Tricks, mit denen sie sich einfach ein größeres Dekolleté gezaubert hat. Damals sagte sie noch: „Ich bin zwar kein David Copperfield, aber ich habe auch meine Tricks.“ Und schon hatte sie gleich zwei BHs an!

Dass ihre Schwester mit ihrem Busen unzufrieden ist, kann die Blondine gut verstehen, wie sie dem Boulevardblatt verriet: „Ich weiß, dass sie Probleme mit ihrer Oberweite hat, das scheint in der Familie zu liegen. Wenn sie will, dann kaufe ich ihr eben ein paar neue Brüste.“ In drei Jahren, wenn Jenny 21 ist, werden die beiden Schwestern dann wohl richtige „Busen-Freundinnen“! 

*Na dann mal los 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2010)

Sie würde sich besser mal ein bisschen Hirn kaufen


----------



## AMUN (3 Nov. 2010)

Und wer kauft mir welche?


----------



## Stefan102 (3 Nov. 2010)

> In drei Jahren, wenn Jenny 21 ist, werden die beiden Schwestern dann wohl richtige „Busen-Freundinnen“!


In drei Jahren kräht kein Hahn mehr nach ihr und sie ist Pleite 



> Daniela Katzenberger (24) nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund, aber gerade das macht sie ja so sympathisch.


DAS kann nur von der BILD kommen 
Was ist den bitte an der sympatisch? 
Sie hässlich wie die Nacht und doofer als Stroh.

Hätte der TV-Sender sie damals nicht begleitet, als sie "ausgewandert" ist, würde sie jetzt wieder hier in Deutschland sein und als Putze bei ALDI arbeiten!

Sorry, dass musste mal sein. Ich kann die Person nicht ab


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2010)

Jo, gibs ihr :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Nov. 2010)

> Was ist den bitte an der sympatisch?
> Sie hässlich wie die Nacht und doofer als Stroh.
> 
> Hätte der TV-Sender sie damals nicht begleitet, als sie "ausgewandert" ist, würde sie jetzt wieder hier in Deutschland sein und als Putze bei ALDI arbeiten!
> ...


*dito  , Ich find sie auch grotten happy010happy010*


----------



## Stefan102 (3 Nov. 2010)

Dafür gibts ein "Danke" 

Andere Leute kaufen ihrer Verwandtschaft ein Auto, oder finanzieren den Führerschein.
Ganz reiche kaufe ihrer Familie Häuser, Schmuck, Jachten ...

Aber nein ... blondchen Katzenberger kauft ihrer Schwester gleich ein paar neue Ti ... äh Brüste


----------



## Max100 (3 Nov. 2010)

doof, doofer, am doofsten


----------



## Rumpelmucke (3 Nov. 2010)

Ich find die sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## tommie3 (3 Nov. 2010)

Die sind alle wohl nicht die hellsten.


----------



## BlueLynne (3 Nov. 2010)

wenn wir sonst keine Probleme haben, dann eben die Ti... äh,

die neuen .... äh, wieso eigentlich neu ???

aufpumpen/füllen ist wohl nicht mehr in ......

Runderneuerung außen und dann aber bitte auch oben innen


----------



## JayP (4 Nov. 2010)

Das schlimme daran ist ja, 

dass sie bestimmt genauso Karriere machen wird wie Verona Feldbusch.

Die hat doch auch indem Sie sich noch blöder gegeben hat als Sie wirklich ist, 
einige Leute davon überzeugt dass Sie ja doch nicht soooo doof ist.

Mich kannst Du nicht blenden Verona

Katzenberger tut es Dir jetzt gleich. Und es scheint wieder zu funktionieren.

Millionen für nichts:angry:

Aber egal ob die Katzenberger ihrer Schwester ein paar neue Hupen kauft oder Verona weiter Kohle scheffelt.

Früher oder später kriegen Sie alle Ihre Strafe in Form eines Ehegatten ala Franjo Pooth

Und an eins glaub ich ganz fest: D.Katzenberger auch für Dich gibt es da draußen noch einen Dir eigenen Franjoglueck09


----------

